# Help! My tiel won't stop screeching!



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

My cockatiel Ziggy, will start this very annoying low screech noise what seems like FOREVER when anyone takes him out of his cage.. We try giving him food, water, treats, shiny things, whatever we can find to keep him interested. He won't stop for a long time. He is 5 months old. I wish I knew why he was doing this! If you guys have any ideas or input, please share! Thank you! :wacko:


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

He's doing it to drive you mad coz he thinks its funny.... lol Nah seriously I feel your pain, my bird has screechy days every so often just for fun and it's like putting your ears to a cheese grater! 

I found the best thing is to completely ignore it, otherwise he will just end up doing it to see what you will do for him.

Just make sure all his needs are met and then really work on just reinforcing the behaviour you like with lots of attention and toys and ignoring him when he be's screechy.

*NB This is incredibly hard to do but it definitely helps in the long run.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Does it kind of sound like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8s6FgZMr1g. If so that is the baby cockatiel "wants fed" noise. He might be making the noise for attention or comfort, you can feed him some seed or a treat from your hand while he makes the noise and see if he calms down.


If he was younger and recently weaned it could be an indication that he has regressed and would need further hand feeding but at 5 months old its probably just an attention thing.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your description sounds like the noise a baby cockatiel makes when begging for food, but that shouldn't be the case since he is 5 months old.  Are you sure about his age? Here is an example of a baby begging: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jeMuDOdpxk Does it sound like that?

I am sure someone more knowlegeable can help you if this isn't the noise! It would help if you could get a recording of it


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

lol...sarah, we must have been responding at the same time!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

JaimeS that is the exact noise! The breeder I got him from said he was about 5 months old when I adopted him last week. I'll start ignoring it and see what happens. I know he isn't hungry or thirsty because he eat/drinks A LOT.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Like Sarah said, he may just be doing it for attention and comfort. I have a baby who is fully weaned but still makes this noise when he wants me to rub his head and while I am rubbing him which I think is sweet but it would drive me crazy if it were constant! Hopefully your little Ziggy will grow out of this!


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope so.. It's not like he is deprived of attention and love. ha! He is out of his cage for most of the day and constantly sitting on me. I just hate the sound because it seems like he is upset!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you tried feeding him something from your hand when he is doing this? It may comfort him some.


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

He usually eats in a small bowl on my lap. I hand fed him the first few days I had him but switched him to the bowl because he is so clumsy and doesn't have very good balance, ha.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Skye did the same for the first few weeks, gave me the screech all the time, it can be a habit and hopefully he will grow out of it, just make sure he is happy and well fed


----------

